# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D printing pen - Quadcopter

## questpact

Here's a 3D printed quadcopterI created with the 3DairPen.

----------


## Nistrum

very cool, TBH it seems like it would be more useful as a tol for people who own 3D printers to join parts and or create more seamless joints..

----------

